# Clapton returns to Canada in Sept



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sun	09/24/06 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Tue	09/26/06 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

somebody won tickets to that show on chez 106.


----------

